# Middle name for Holly?



## hels08

Hi ladies

Found out today we are having our THIRD baby girl! i think we exhausted all name choices previously but as our little pudding is due around christmas we are currently liking the name holly, our last name is goddard but we are currently stuck on a middle name, any of you lovely ladies got any ideas???????

Holly_____Goddard??????


----------



## JJKCB

you could stick with a christmas/winter theme:

Eve
Snow
Wynter
Robin
Natalie (born on christmas)
Natasha (born on christmas)
Talia (born on christmas)

or there are the standard fit everything middle names:

Louise
Lynn
Ann
Marie
Rose
Mae

other names that just go:

Eden
Ava
Sophia


----------



## bumblebeexo

Holly Amelia
Holly Louise
Holly Mae
Holly Rose
Holly Marie
Holly Belle
Holly Annabell
Holly Erica
Holly Abigail
Holly Isabelle


----------



## Lyd

Holly Robyn :)


----------



## CloverMouse

Holly Grace
Holly Faith
Holly Noelle


----------



## BunnyBunny

Holly Jade Goddard
Holly Olivia Goddard
Holly Gabrielle Goddard
Holly Christina Goddard
Holly Avery Goddard


----------



## Hollynesss

I am a Christmas baby (December 20th) and my name is Holly Noelle :) 

I personally love my name :flower:


----------



## daneuse27

I love the idea of a little girl named Holly born around Christmas! Thats just perfect :)

Holly Noelle is a very pretty name as PP suggested.
Other ideas:
Holly Nicole 
Holly Samantha


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Holly Jade :)


----------



## wristwatch24

I love the name Holly! If we ever happen to have a girl around Christmas time, I would name her Holly. 

Holly Stella/Estelle Goddard (Stella & Estelle means "star") 
Holly Maria/Marie 
Holly Eve 
Holly Claire 
Holly Gloria 
Holly Caroline 
Holly Belle 
Holly Nicole
Holly Josephine

or if you want to copy Kim and Kanye, Holly North lol like the North Star :)


----------



## lam_76

I like Holly Elizabeth


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I love the name Holly Noelle :)


----------



## Boo44

Hollynesss said:


> I am a Christmas baby (December 20th) and my name is Holly Noelle :)
> 
> I personally love my name :flower:

I have the same birthday as you!

Can I suggest Holly May or Holly Belle


----------



## Hollynesss

Boo44 said:


> Hollynesss said:
> 
> 
> I am a Christmas baby (December 20th) and my name is Holly Noelle :)
> 
> I personally love my name :flower:
> 
> I have the same birthday as you!
> 
> Can I suggest Holly May or Holly BelleClick to expand...

That's awesome! 

There was another Holly in my class growing up and she was Holly Mae :)


----------



## hels08

i think our favourite at the minute is Holly Mae x


----------



## JillieBean

I love Holly Belle! I would go for a one syllable name.


----------



## pippi_89

Holly Charlotte Goddard came to my mind!

but going with the Christmas related names

Holly Angel/Angela Goddard
Holly Eve Goddard
Holly Mary Goddard
Holly Ivy Goddard
Holly Robin/Robyn Goddard
Holly Christine Goddard?


----------



## ilovenames

Holly Eve
Holly Willow
Holly Noelle
Holly Jane
Holly Rue
Holly Nova
Holly Belld


----------

